# How outcompete foxtail barley on roadsides, SW Idaho?



## DaveW (Sep 12, 2015)

Trying to suppress foxtail barley and cheatgrass along our road margins, "lawn" (read: 2 acres of space with scattered tractors, implements, to and from hay barn, etc--i.e., too much space to intensively manage, and can't keep the foxtail down until we get something established that will outcompete it). What should we plant? In SW Idaho (Emmett; 12 inches of rain/year). Considering RTF (rhizomatous tall fescue). We won't have any pregnant mares or cattle, so not worried about the toxic alkaloids produced by the endophyte.

Must be something that doesn't need watering. Could plant OG but germination for us seems to be few and far between. Could also plant Meadow Brome but looking for something more foolproof.

Any suggestions are more than welcome.


----------

